# Specialized site update in two days….



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.specialized.com

I don't like admitting it, but I'm excited. Make that Three days though.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I discovered this earlier. Only exciting if they have some new product to go with it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dougrocky123 said:


> I discovered this earlier. Only exciting if they have some new product to go with it.


I am mostly interested in seeing what the new Tarmac looks like at the expert level, the colors for the Elite and Sport Tarmacs, and the 2015 Roubaix bikes.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't understand what they could be doing that takes 3 days.... I'm a small business owner and I can run and completely update my website from the back end without having to close the site down for any time, let alone 3 days... They're a major international corporation.... I think this 3 days is just to build hype/suspense.


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

TricrossRich said:


> I don't understand what they could be doing that takes 3 days.... I'm a small business owner and I can run and completely update my website from the back end without having to close the site down for any time, let alone 3 days... They're a major international corporation.... I think this 3 days is just to build hype/suspense.


Who knows... They should have the new site running on a development environment and be able to deploy it within a couple of hours. I'm excited to see what they do though, it must be awesome if it's worth all the downtime.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

lostPixels said:


> Who knows... They should have the new site running on a development environment and be able to deploy it within a couple of hours. I'm excited to see what they do though, it must be awesome if it's worth all the downtime.


Yea... exactly. oh well, can't wait to see.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

There were probably some legal disclaimers that needed updated. But Specialized lawyers were too busy with "other" stuff, so they had to take the site down until they had a chance to approve it.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

TricrossRich said:


> I don't understand what they could be doing that takes 3 days.... I'm a small business owner and I can run and completely update my website from the back end without having to close the site down for any time, let alone 3 days... They're a major international corporation.... I think this 3 days is just to build hype/suspense.


Agreed - 3 days of downtime is unheard of - they must want this to generate hype.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

TricrossRich said:


> I don't understand what they could be doing that takes 3 days.... I'm a small business owner and I can run and completely update my website from the back end without having to close the site down for any time, let alone 3 days... They're a major international corporation.... I think this 3 days is just to build hype/suspense.



They could have 50 new sites right now with unique private urls that no one can access until they are ready. This is just to build hype and it is working! I don't have any Interest In a new bike and I will still be checking for the new site periodically!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess we will find out Sunday @ 6 PM EST


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Donn12 said:


> They could have 50 new sites right now with unique private urls that no one can access until they are ready. This is just to build hype and it is working! I don't have any Interest In a new bike and I will still be checking for the new site periodically!


There's another 'ask a specialized rep' thread happening on rbr right now and someone asked about this and I was surprised that they actually say it is technical reasons for this unheard of stretch of downtime. I suspect they must outsource IT to save money to have such an incompetent IT infrastructure if this is a truthful explanation.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe the issue was like in the past, you could find new Specialized bikes listed on other countries sites, but not yet on the US site. So now if they are going to introduce what the 2015 models are going to look like, it will be released worldwide on all Specialized websites.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

Well it's back and it looks the same as before to me other than a few new Tarmac completes (which might have been there before?)


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

vertr said:


> Well it's back and it looks the same as before to me other than a few new Tarmac completes (which might have been there before?)


Yeah, weird. Hopefully it updates fully later today (6:00 PM EST was when it was supposed to), otherwise, what was the point of all of that hype? How bizarre...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess their web team just sucks.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> I guess their web team just sucks.


Are the Nibali and Contador Tarmac framesets new? I know I have seen them on the web, but, I can't recall if they were on the Specialized site before (plus they have no price like they are a new item). Either way, I hope that's not it after having the site down for three days and putting a big counter up hyping the update, etc. We'll see....


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like the site has been updated to me. They have a new splash for the Tarmac that I haven't seen before, along with a few new models as well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wetworks said:


> Looks like the site has been updated to me. They have a new splash for the Tarmac that I haven't seen before, along with a few new models as well.


You might have missed it, but almost all of that was done in early May. 3 days ago they suggested another update was occurring today at 6:00 PM EST and had the site down with a big counter counting down, etc., but then the site went back up early with very little change so far.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

And a big fat nothing….. Seriously, what was the point of all of that? Just say you are having technical difficulties if you are, there's no crime in that, but don't give us a counter that is counting down saying the site will be updated in three days (using wording that strongly suggests a change, improvement, or new products) and then put out the same site. Why do that??? So strange...


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking they would have all the specs up for the new 2015 Tarmacs. Instead the same old 2014 SL4 models.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

3...2...1 And here's our new website! Not


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice troll Specialized. Now give us the new Venge.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

I just want some more Roubaix Expert colors so I can finally go but one.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

nismo73 said:


> 3...2...1 And here's our new website! Not


Lol...


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Specialized was having all their servers replaced. Nothing more.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

frdfandc said:


> Specialized was having all their servers replaced. Nothing more.


Which should not make your whole site go down.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

vertr said:


> Which should not make your whole site go down.



How would this work if zero servers are hooked up? PFM?


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

bayAreaDude said:


> I suspect they must outsource IT to save money to have such an incompetent IT infrastructure if this is a truthful explanation.


They also outsource all their manufacture with similar results!


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

frdfandc said:


> How would this work if zero servers are hooked up? PFM?


There are ways of deploying servers that are not this stupid. Like how *everyone else* on the planet manages their web services, by transitioning servers not all at the same time.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Speaking as an IT architect who has designed and run sites for some of the largest and best known companies in the world, there is no reason to be down for three days including replacing all their server hardware. Assuming that is actually what they were doing.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Only thing I can think of is they found some legal wording on their site that didn't jive with their lawyers. So they had to immediately take the site down because of current litigation. They spent a while re-writing all of their fine print so they can continue suing the **** out of all the small businesses they can in the industry.

I'm sticking to it. P.S. Pinarello did this whole thing the right way, they should take notes.


----------

